# مشكلتي مع الصلاة



## the shepherd (14 مايو 2012)

اعترف باني لا استمتع كثيراً بالصلاة . و اعرف ان العيب يكمن في " انا " لا فيها .
فقد اثبتت قوتها و فاعليتها من خلال رجال الله القديسين علي مر العصور . كما ان مصداقيتها خرجت من فم رب المجد يسوع مباشرة .​ 
" كل ما تطلبونه بأسمي مؤمنون تنالونه "
" اطلبوا تجدوا اسألوا تعطوا اقرعوا يفتح لكم " 
و غيرها من الايات .​ 
و لكن كما قلت المشكلة في انا . و كما تعلمت منذ صغري و كما نصحني ابي الروحي " عليك بحياة التغصب " 
فأجبر نفسك علي اتمام قانونك اليومي " صلوات الاجبية " و صلي و لو بالجسد الي ان يعطيك الله ان تصلي بالروح ايضاً في الوقت المناسب .
و هكذا منذ سنوات و انا اغصب نفسي يومياً علي صلاة الاجبية . 
و كل يوم أمني نفسي بأن في يوم من الايام سيغير الله قلبي و ينزع قلب الحجر و يعطيني قلب لحم 
و سيخلق روحاً جديداً في داخلي و يساعدني لأسلك في فرائضة و احكامه عن حب لا عن غصب . ​ 
و لكن دعوني اعترف اني فشلت حتي في حياة التغضب . ليس لاني توقفت و لكني يجب ان اخبركم انها اصبحت " كالهم علي القلب " 
و انا حزين لذلك الوضع و لكنها الحقيقة و يجب ان اعترف بها . و اصبحت كالذين قال عنهم رب المجد
" وحينما تصلون لا تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم فانهم يظنون انه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب لهم. فلا تتشبهوا "
_سامحني يا الهي فانا لم اتشبه بهم بس اصبحت واحداً منهم . و لكن كل ما فعلته كان اني نفذت الوصية و اغصبت نفسي . _​ 
_ثم قرءت كيف ان العشار تبرر بجملة واحدة " اللهم ارحمني انا الخاطئ " . _
_و كيف ان محبة الله لي ثابته غير مشروطة . لن تزداد و لن تنقص اياً كانت اعمالي و اقوالي . فهي محبة كاملة ._
_و كيف ان ليس كمية ما اقدمه لله ما يريدها و لكن كيف اقدم حتي و لو القليل هي ما يهمه ._
_فهو قال قبل كل شئ " يا ابني اعطني قلبك " و انا اعطيته وقتي في حياة التغصب و لكني عجزت عن ان اعطيه قلبي او حتي عقلي ._
_اعطيته فقط ما اعتقدت انه سيبررني امامه او دعنا نقول " حساب وكالة الوقت "_​ 
_و رغم كل تلك الحقائق التي اختبرتها و تعلمتها الا اني سجين حياة التغصب ._
_فلا استطيع حتي ان اقف لاصلي صلاة ارتجالية لالهي المحب الذي " يقرع علي الباب "_
_و ذلك بسبب ذلك اللظلام و الشعور بالذنب الذي يهبط علي من اللا مكان عندما افكر فقط في الا اصلي صلاة الاجبية و اتمم قانوني اليومي و اكتفي بصلاة قلبية حارة ._
_نعم اصبح القانون اليومي للاسف لي قيد يمنعني من التقي بالله في عالم اخر غير عالم المادة . _​ 
_كم اتمني ان افتح قلبي لذلك الضيف المحبوب . و ادعه يدخل و يصير لا من اهل البيت بل صاحبه . و اصير انا النزيل عنده ._
_و لكن لا اعرف طريق لتحطيم تلك الابواب الحديدية و لا حتي اتذكر اين ذهبت مفاتيحها ._
_عزائي الوحيد " انك تعلم كل شئ و تعلم كم احبك __"_​ 

و لكني مازلت اريد ان اعرف اين الخطأ و من اين الطريق ؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 مايو 2012)

هو انت كل مواضيعك اليومين دول بتلامس الواقع كدة ليه ؟؟!! 
فيه متابعة ولا مستنى اراء المشاهدين ؟؟


----------



## V mary (14 مايو 2012)

عصاتي ومعزتي ربي اغفر لي زلتي  / كانت هذة قصة شهيرة لاحد المبشرين بالمسيح بأنة كان يريد تعليم الصلاة الربانية لاحد الرعاة المسيحين في بلد أفريقي الذي لا يعلم سوي صلاة واحدة يتلوها طوال الوقت من القلب بلا ملل وهي عصاتي ومعزتي ربي اغفر لي زلتي فاخذ المبشر يحفظ الراعي الصلاة الربانية الي يوم أنة راحل من هذة البلد بحرا فاذ الراعي قد نسي ماذا بعد أبانا الذي فاخذ يجري جريا ليلحق بالمبشر ويقول له ماذا بعد أبانا الذي فقال لية المبشر اذهب فانت ليس بحاجة لحفظ صلاة فصلاة إيمانك تكفيك هل تعرفوا لماذا قال لة هذا الكلام لان الراعي كان قد بدا يجري علي الماء ليلحق بالمبشر الذي كان في حالة ذهول !!!!!!!!!!!  فالصلاة مفتاح النفس والروح اما صلوات السواعي فهي ليست للغصب وانما لتعليم الانضباط في المواعيد  ولكن الله موجود في كل وقت ويسمع كل الكلام شكرًا علي الموضوع الواقعي والرائع جداً​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (14 مايو 2012)

*اتقالى كتير اغصبى نفسك لحد ما تتعودى ولما تتعودى هتحبى *

* واتقالى انك لما بتغصبى نفسك مش معناه انك غلت بالعكس انتى بتغصبى نفسك وبتقاومي جسدك وضعفه ودى محبه كبيرة لربنا*

* لو مكنتيش بتحبيه مكنتيش هتغصبى نفسك عشان تقاومى تهاون الجسد والروح *

* المشكله فى احتياجك وقت الالم والمصايب لو جيت تصلى  المزامير على سبيل المثال هتحس اوى بمزمور اللهم التفت الى معونتى*

* لو زعلان من الناس هتحس اوى بمزمور لماذا كثر اللذين يحزوننى  تعالى بقى ساعه الفرح او عدم وجود الم هتبقى نشيط مرة ولا مرتين وعشره لا*

* قانون التغصب بيكون نابع من القلب وبيدل على محاولتك لاخضاع الجسد والنفس عشان ربنا مش حاجه وحشه يا هيرو *

* سيبك من الاجبيه ومن كل حاجه انت احفظلك اكتر مزامير قريبه ليك وبتحسها بتتكلم عنك وابتدى احكى معاه زى ما بتحكى مع صديق او نفسك*
* وقول المزامير الا حافظها وثمار دة هتجنيه بعد كدة وهترتاح *

* بالنسبه للعلاقه مع ربنا مش هتبقى بالصلاه بس عشان تحس بربنا وتفرحه لا كمان باعمالك يعنى *

* ياغالى انت هتبتدى تحافظ على عفه العين واللسان والودان + تحاول تحب الا حواليك ومش تكره حد*

*  + يكون عندك عطاء بلا حدود + وهكذا دة بيفرح قلب ربنا وهتقربله بيه بدون ما تاخد بالك*

* خلى حياتك صلاه وعمل حتى لو من غير كلام *

* قريت مرة راهب مكنش يعرف غير ابانا الذى بس لكن كان من السواح *

* الراهب الصامت مكنش بيقدر يتكلم حتى قدام ربنا كان بيظل يبكى وحتى الدموع لغه ربنا بيفهمها*


* ملخص كلامى متحاولش تتعب نفسك فى التفكير  هتصلى  تقول ايه وان كان تغصب من عدمه *

* خلى حياتك صلاه حيه وقدام ربنا لو سكت ولا بكيت ولا اتكلمت كلام ملخبط هو هيفهمك سواء غصبت نفسك ولا لا*

* المهم انك قاعد معاه وهو فرحان بيك وبوجودك وانك تحديت تهاون الجسد وروحتله *

* انا رغيت كتير و ايدى وجعتنى ههه ^_^*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2012)

*موضوع رائع ومعبر عنى وعن كثيرين
ميرسى لهذه الكلمات المعبرة
وصلى من اجلى​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 مايو 2012)

تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع البسيط والجميل
الرب يارك خدمتك


----------



## soul & life (15 مايو 2012)

موضوع رائع وواقعى واكيد هيفيدنا كلنا لان  تقريبا كلنا  بنتحارب من الشيطان علشان نكسل او نتهاون فى الصلاه  ساعات  بقول انا  انهارده هصلى  صلاة النوم ب من الاجبيه اصلى الصبح  ورايا مشغوليات   وساعات نقول باكر والنوم دول كفايه اوى واحيانا  نقول وهو يعنى لازم من الاجبيه  كفايا ابانا الذى وكلها محاربات من الشيطان علشان نتهاون فى الصلاة ونبعد عن ربنا بس  انا وعن تجربه مكنتش بصلى نهائى من الاجبيه ابتديت اقرا عن فوايد وميزات صلاة الاجبيه وعرفت   عن طريق كتاب  اشتريته اسمه + الصلاه المقبوله+  للاْنبا متاؤس
كتاب رائع وافدنى كثيرا جدا ياريت حضرتك تقتنيه وهو بيتكلم عن فوايد الصلاه من الاجبيه وكيفية التغلب على السرحان اثناء الصلاه والتفكير فى اشياء بعيده عن ربنا او مشاكل وهموم الحياه وازاى الصلاه تكون مقبوله وازاى نشجع انفسنا اننا نصلى وازاى نحب ساعة الصلاه يارب  الكتاب يفيدك  صدقونى  مفيش اروع من الكلام مع ربنا فى بداية اليوم ونهايته  اذكرونى فى صلاتكم  .


----------



## the shepherd (15 مايو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> هو انت كل مواضيعك اليومين دول بتلامس الواقع كدة ليه ؟؟!!
> فيه متابعة ولا مستنى اراء المشاهدين ؟؟


 
علشان قررت اكون انا الواقع لا انا المثال  :
انت و نيتك ​ 






V mary قال:


> عصاتي ومعزتي ربي اغفر لي زلتي / كانت هذة قصة شهيرة لاحد المبشرين بالمسيح بأنة كان يريد تعليم الصلاة الربانية لاحد الرعاة المسيحين في بلد أفريقي الذي لا يعلم سوي صلاة واحدة يتلوها طوال الوقت من القلب بلا ملل وهي عصاتي ومعزتي ربي اغفر لي زلتي فاخذ المبشر يحفظ الراعي الصلاة الربانية الي يوم أنة راحل من هذة البلد بحرا فاذ الراعي قد نسي ماذا بعد أبانا الذي فاخذ يجري جريا ليلحق بالمبشر ويقول له ماذا بعد أبانا الذي فقال لية المبشر اذهب فانت ليس بحاجة لحفظ صلاة فصلاة إيمانك تكفيك هل تعرفوا لماذا قال لة هذا الكلام لان الراعي كان قد بدا يجري علي الماء ليلحق بالمبشر الذي كان في حالة ذهول !!!!!!!!!!! فالصلاة مفتاح النفس والروح اما صلوات السواعي فهي ليست للغصب وانما لتعليم الانضباط في المواعيد ولكن الله موجود في كل وقت ويسمع كل الكلام شكرًا علي الموضوع الواقعي والرائع جداً​


 
بشكرك علي القصة الجميلة دي . 
بس الي انا فهمته من كلامك الاخير ان صلوات السواعي مش ضرورية زي الصلاة القلبية ؟؟ و لا انا فهمت غلط ؟ 
و لو مش ضرورية هل معني كدة ان لو في انضباط في الصلوات الارتجالية يمكن الاستغناء عن الاجبية ؟
هي دي الاسئلة الي بتثير فكر كل من يواجه محاربات في الصلاة .​ 






G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *اتقالى كتير اغصبى نفسك لحد ما تتعودى ولما تتعودى هتحبى *​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بشكرك علي المداخلة و النصايح الجميلة دي بس انا عندي كام تعقيب كدة

اولاً انا بتفق معاك في ان الاحد فعلاً سعات بيحس المزامير لما بتبقي جاية في وقتها .
بس للاسف دة في حد ذاته مشكلة ان زي ما بنقول انها بتعتمد علي الحالة الشعورية للواحد و بتتاثر بسهولة للاسف بالمود . 
يعني سعات الواحد بيبقي عنده فتور وجداني بيقلب علي طول لروحي و بيلاقي ان المزامير الجميلة دي الي كانت بتشبعه وقت الازمات ملهاش لا طعم و لا ريحة 
و للاسف سعات الفترات دي بتطول جدا و بتبقي نمط حياة و بيزودها النمط الثابت و التقليدي للصلاة .
و انا معاك ان الصلاة جزء من طبيعة الحياة الروحية و ليست كلها . و ان الاساس " فقط عيشوا كما يحق لانجيل المسيح " 
و ان المفروض ان كل جوانب الحياة الروحية بتساند و بتعضد بعضها و بتصب في مكان واحد الا و هو " ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي "
و كفاية كدة علشان الواضح ان انا الي رغيت كتير  
بشكرك تاني​


----------



## the shepherd (15 مايو 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *موضوع رائع ومعبر عنى وعن كثيرين​*
> *ميرسى لهذه الكلمات المعبرة*
> 
> *وصلى من اجلى*​


 
بشكرك علي الاطراء و علي التقييم
صلوات العدرا و القديسين معاك و ربنا يحفظك



mero_engel قال:


> تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع البسيط والجميل
> الرب يارك خدمتك


 
بشكرك علي الاطراء
ربنا يباركك انت كمان و يعوض تعب محبتك



نيفيان قال:


> موضوع رائع وواقعى واكيد هيفيدنا كلنا لان تقريبا كلنا بنتحارب من الشيطان علشان نكسل او نتهاون فى الصلاه ساعات بقول انا انهارده هصلى صلاة النوم ب من الاجبيه اصلى الصبح ورايا مشغوليات وساعات نقول باكر والنوم دول كفايه اوى واحيانا نقول وهو يعنى لازم من الاجبيه كفايا ابانا الذى وكلها محاربات من الشيطان علشان نتهاون فى الصلاة ونبعد عن ربنا بس انا وعن تجربه مكنتش بصلى نهائى من الاجبيه ابتديت اقرا عن فوايد وميزات صلاة الاجبيه وعرفت عن طريق كتاب اشتريته اسمه + الصلاه المقبوله+ للاْنبا متاؤس
> كتاب رائع وافدنى كثيرا جدا ياريت حضرتك تقتنيه وهو بيتكلم عن فوايد الصلاه من الاجبيه وكيفية التغلب على السرحان اثناء الصلاه والتفكير فى اشياء بعيده عن ربنا او مشاكل وهموم الحياه وازاى الصلاه تكون مقبوله وازاى نشجع انفسنا اننا نصلى وازاى نحب ساعة الصلاه يارب الكتاب يفيدك صدقونى مفيش اروع من الكلام مع ربنا فى بداية اليوم ونهايته اذكرونى فى صلاتكم .


 
اولا بشكرك علي الاطراء
ثانياً كتاب " شروط الصلاة المقبولة " من اروع و اجمل الكتب الي قرتها في حياتي عن الصلاة . كنت قريته من فترة و فعلاً اتعلمت منه كتير قوي عن الصلاة .
ربنا يعوض تعبك و بشكرك علي المداخلة الي اثرت الموضوع


----------



## V mary (15 مايو 2012)

بشكرك علي القصة الجميلة دي . 
بس الي انا فهمته من كلامك الاخير ان صلوات السواعي مش ضرورية زي الصلاة القلبية ؟؟ و لا انا فهمت غلط ؟
صلوات السواعي كاملة للصلاة في البادية مش لازم يعني مش لازم 12 مزمور في كل صلاة ممكن  تختار مزمورين تحس بكالمهم لازم تفكر وانت بتصلي انا كان ابونا قالي لو لقيتي نفسك حفظتي مزمور سيبة وابتدي اللي بعدة الشيطان بيحاربنا بالحفظ لكن بعد متوصل لقامة روحية معينة وبعد العشرة مع ربنا الموضوع هيختلف وكلنا مررنا بالمرحلة دي  
و لو مش ضرورية هل معني كدة ان لو في انضباط في الصلوات الارتجالية يمكن الاستغناء عن الاجبية ؟
المزمير مش ممكن نستغني عنها لانها حسب قلب اللة لكن الصلاة القلبية حسب قلبي انا الانسان واللي حاسة دلوقتي 
هي دي الاسئلة الي بتثير فكر كل من يواجه محاربات في الصلاة 
شكرا وربنا معاك .​


----------



## the shepherd (15 مايو 2012)

V mary قال:


> بشكرك علي القصة الجميلة دي .
> 
> بس الي انا فهمته من كلامك الاخير ان صلوات السواعي مش ضرورية زي الصلاة القلبية ؟؟ و لا انا فهمت غلط ؟
> صلوات السواعي كاملة للصلاة في البادية مش لازم يعني مش لازم 12 مزمور في كل صلاة ممكن تختار مزمورين تحس بكالمهم لازم تفكر وانت بتصلي انا كان ابونا قالي لو لقيتي نفسك حفظتي مزمور سيبة وابتدي اللي بعدة الشيطان بيحاربنا بالحفظ لكن بعد متوصل لقامة روحية معينة وبعد العشرة مع ربنا الموضوع هيختلف وكلنا مررنا بالمرحلة دي
> ...


 
بشكرك كتير علي النصايح المفيدة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## white.angel (15 مايو 2012)

*مش عارفه انت عايز اجابه ولا بتوصل مضمون 

**بس اللى انا اختبرته بخصوص الصلاه *
*انها لا بالاجبيه .. ولا بالكلام المحفوظ .. *
*انما الصلاه هى دقة قلب .. لشخص انت بتحبه *
*بتقعد ترغى معاه .. مش عشان تطلب طلب .. انما لانك بتحبه *
*بتتمنى ليه اكتر ماليك .. لانك بتحبه *
*بتحكيله مشاكلك عشان بيريحك انك تحكيله مش عشان يحلها .. لانك بتحبه *
*الصلاه هى علاقة حب .. لو عرفنا نحب ربنا .. الصلاه دى هنستناها بشوق ولهفه .. *

*القسيس سامح قال كلمه حلوه اوى مره :*
*انت هتستمع بربنا بمقدار حبك ليه وبـــــــــــــــس . *
*مش بالاجبيه ولا القداسات ولا الميطانيات ولا المكملات دى كلها*
*واللى حب ربنا وداقه .. هيدرك معنى كلامى *

*شكراً ليك .. مواضيعك دايما هادفه .. ربنا يباركك*
​


----------



## wele (16 مايو 2012)

فعلا انا بحب المسيح وعاوز اتنقل من ظلمة محمد واكسر الوثنيهو القيود وافتح ليسوع كل الضلوع


----------



## the shepherd (16 مايو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *مش عارفه انت عايز اجابه ولا بتوصل مضمون *​
> 
> *بس اللى انا اختبرته بخصوص الصلاه *
> *انها لا بالاجبيه .. ولا بالكلام المحفوظ .. *
> ...


 
بشكرك كتير علي مادخلتك الاكثر من رائعة 
وانا بتفق معاك فيها طبعاً بس كان عندي تعليق بسيط
مفهوم الحب ؟؟؟ ما اي واحد قاعد في البيت و لا بيروح كنيسة و لا بيمارس طقوس ولا عنده اي التزامات من اي نوع تجاه ربنا ممكن يقول انا بحب ربنا و دة المهم و اي حاجة تانية مكملة ؟؟؟ 
السيد المسيح قال " انتم احبائي ان فعلتم ما اوصيتكم به " و السيد المسيح اوصانا بالكثير من الطقوس الي بتطلقي عليها مكملات فانا بختلف معاك في التعريف دة لبقية الاسرار و الطقوس .  
و الكتاب بيقولنا " لا نحب بالكلام و لا باللسان بل بالعمل و الحق " فالحب هو ان تعمل من اجل من تحب . لا ان تمتلك مشاعر جيدة تجاهه فقط . 
بشكرك تاني علي اطرائك و مداخلتك الي اثرت الموضوع .



wele قال:


> فعلا انا بحب المسيح وعاوز اتنقل من ظلمة محمد واكسر الوثنيهو القيود وافتح ليسوع كل الضلوع


 
ربنا ينير طريقك و يقود خطواتك نحوه . و يشملك بنعمته و رعايته الغير متناهية و يحطم عنك كل القيود لتختبر فيض محبته و تعرفه هو الاله الحقيقي .


----------



## Lovely Marian (17 مايو 2012)

الموضوع حلو أوى بجد
​


----------



## aymonded (17 مايو 2012)

سلام في شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
المشكلة كلها تتلخص في علاقتنا الحية بالإيمان والمحبة مع الله، لأن لا تأتي حياة التغصب لمن لم يتذوق النعمة، وصارت فعالة في حياته، لذلك تُصبح الصلاة ثقيلة وغير معزية للنفس التي تغصب نفسها وتشعر أنها في حرب نفسيه وفكريه مع ثقل الجسد، لأن حياة التغصب تأتي لمن ذاق قوة الصلاة وفاعليتها ورأى بعينه مجد الله وتعامل معه ولمسه بالروح القدس في صميم أعماقه فتذوق خبرة قوة الصلاة كفعل وليس معلومة أو مجرد إحساس ضمير أنه واجب عليه أن يُصلي، لأن الصلاة أن أتت كفعل واجب فقط وكمجرد طقس فقط واستمرت على ذلك ولم ينفتح القلب على الله مثل العشار، فأنها تفقد قوتها وتصير شكلية جافة تؤدى من الخارج ولا تتعمق وتتأصل في المحبة في داخل القلب، وتكون ثمرتها في النهاية ثمرة الفريسي الذي كان يُصلي بجوار العشار ويعدد أعماله أمام الله، لأنه شعر أنه قام بواجبه الذي كان موضوعاً عليه...

أما أن كان الإنسان حي بروح الله وتذوق الصلاة بخبرة لقاء الرب فيها ونال لمساته الشافيهه المُحيية، فأنه وقت الكسل لو غصب نفسه لكي يلتقي مع الحبيب ليدخل في حلاوة ما ذاقه، فأنه حينما يغصب نفسه ويقف بانتباه أمام الله يجد أن النعمة تحل وقوة العلي تظلله وينساب من الله نور حلو في قلبه وفرح سماوي وعزاء، ويُصلي بفرح غامر وحتى لو صلي بالمزامير فأنها تصير له نشيد حلو يفرح قلبه، مع العلم أننا أحياناً كثيرة بسبب عدم التدبير الذي يتناسب مع كل واحد فينا، ننسى أنفسنا وننغمس في الطقس ونخرج عن الروح، لأن لكل واحد نعمة وعطية من الله، فواحد قدرته يُصلي دقائق معدودة وآخر ربع ساعة وآخر ساعة وآخر 4 ساعات... الخ...

المهم كل واحد يعرف نفسه ويسلك بتدبير حسن - تحت إرشاد - كما أخذ نعمة من الله، ولا يغصب نفسه فوق إمكانياته، ولا يتخذ من ذلك زريعة لكي ينقص من قانونه الخاص، فيصلي أقل مما أخذ من الله بحجة أن هذه إمكانياته، عموماً على قدر ما يكون الإنسان صادق مع نفسه وأمين في عطية الله، يعطيه الله نعمة وفرح وتغيير حقيقي في حياته، هذا باختصار وإيجاز لأجل حياة الخبرة وليس لمجرد عظة أو كلام... النعمة معكم يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، كونوا معافين بقوة نعمة الله وفرح الرجاء الحي بيسوع مخلصنا الصالح آمين.
​


----------



## the shepherd (17 مايو 2012)

Lovely Marian قال:


> الموضوع حلو أوى بجد​


 
بشكرك علي الاطراء
ربنا يباركك




aymonded قال:


> سلام في شخص الكلمة ربنا يسوع المسيح
> 
> المشكلة كلها تتلخص في علاقتنا الحية بالإيمان والمحبة مع الله، لأن لا تأتي حياة التغصب لمن لم يتذوق النعمة، وصارت فعالة في حياته، لذلك تُصبح الصلاة ثقيلة وغير معزية للنفس التي تغصب نفسها وتشعر أنها في حرب نفسيه وفكريه مع ثقل الجسد، لأن حياة التغصب تأتي لمن ذاق قوة الصلاة وفاعليتها ورأى بعينه مجد الله وتعامل معه ولمسه بالروح القدس في صميم أعماقه فتذوق خبرة قوة الصلاة كفعل وليس معلومة أو مجرد إحساس ضمير أنه واجب عليه أن يُصلي، لأن الصلاة أن أتت كفعل واجب فقط وكمجرد طقس فقط واستمرت على ذلك ولم ينفتح القلب على الله مثل العشار، فأنها تفقد قوتها وتصير شكلية جافة تؤدى من الخارج ولا تتعمق وتتأصل في المحبة في داخل القلب، وتكون ثمرتها في النهاية ثمرة الفريسي الذي كان يُصلي بجوار العشار ويعدد أعماله أمام الله، لأنه شعر أنه قام بواجبه الذي كان موضوعاً عليه...​
> أما أن كان الإنسان حي بروح الله وتذوق الصلاة بخبرة لقاء الرب فيها ونال لمساته الشافيهه المُحيية، فأنه وقت الكسل لو غصب نفسه لكي يلتقي مع الحبيب ليدخل في حلاوة ما ذاقه، فأنه حينما يغصب نفسه ويقف بانتباه أمام الله يجد أن النعمة تحل وقوة العلي تظلله وينساب من الله نور حلو في قلبه وفرح سماوي وعزاء، ويُصلي بفرح غامر وحتى لو صلي بالمزامير فأنها تصير له نشيد حلو يفرح قلبه، مع العلم أننا أحياناً كثيرة بسبب عدم التدبير الذي يتناسب مع كل واحد فينا، ننسى أنفسنا وننغمس في الطقس ونخرج عن الروح، لأن لكل واحد نعمة وعطية من الله، فواحد قدرته يُصلي دقائق معدودة وآخر ربع ساعة وآخر ساعة وآخر 4 ساعات... الخ...​
> المهم كل واحد يعرف نفسه ويسلك بتدبير حسن - تحت إرشاد - كما أخذ نعمة من الله، ولا يغصب نفسه فوق إمكانياته، ولا يتخذ من ذلك زريعة لكي ينقص من قانونه الخاص، فيصلي أقل مما أخذ من الله بحجة أن هذه إمكانياته، عموماً على قدر ما يكون الإنسان صادق مع نفسه وأمين في عطية الله، يعطيه الله نعمة وفرح وتغيير حقيقي في حياته، هذا باختصار وإيجاز لأجل حياة الخبرة وليس لمجرد عظة أو كلام... النعمة معكم يا أجمل إخوة أحباء، كونوا معافين بقوة نعمة الله وفرح الرجاء الحي بيسوع مخلصنا الصالح آمين.​


 
سلام و نعمة اخي الحبيب 
بشكرك كتير علي المداخلة و التجربة العميقة و المقيدة جدا الي انت شاركتنا بيها .
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و يستخدمك دوماً لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2012)

:16_4_10:​
سلام ونعمة: أتابعك هنا ثم فاجأتني أيضا بموضوع "الاعتراف" وفي النهاية لا أعرف كيف أرد عليك، لأن بعض الكلمات لا يليق أن تكون على الملأ، خاصة في منتدى مسيحي. ولكن على أية حال ـ وكما أخبرتنا أنت في أحد الردود ـ أنت أردت أن تكون "الواقع" لا "المثال"، وأنا أيضا سأضع تعليقا من قلب الواقع لا من أبراج المثال. 


نعم أخي الحبيب، أقولها وبدون أي تردد، ومع احترامي لكافة الآراء: الصلوات الارتجالية ـ في حالتك هذه تحديدا ـ تغنيك عن الأجبية، بل تغنيك عنها حتى لو لم تكن منتظما! نعم، لأنه ما أسهل حقا أن نرفع "المثال" وأن نردد آيات الكتاب وأقوال القديسين وأن نكتب ما يعرفه الجميع وربما تعرفه أنت تحديدا أكثر من الجميع! غير أن هذا كله لن يعالج الأزمة التي تعرضها أنت هنا، والتي ربما رغم كل الوضوح والبساطة والتلقائية لا تصف لنا حقا عمق المحنة وأبعادها!


أما الحقيقة فهي أن "الحرف يقتل"، والحقيقة هي أن الصلاة قد تكون "خفقة قلب" كما علمنا مثلث الرحمات! 


كيف يتصور أي شخص ـ إذا صارت الصلاة "همّا على القلب" ـ كيف يتصور أي شخص حقا أن مَن نصلي له ينتظر هذه الصلاة أو يريدها؟ إن "التغصب" لا شك منهج رائع مُجرّب، خاصة مع الأطفال، وقد أوصى به آباء لست مستحقا أن أحل سيور أحذيتهم! لكن التغصب مع الكبار ـ ولو كانوا صغارا بالروح ـ ربما لا يثمر أبدا لو أنه استمر دون فهم، أو لو أنه استمر خارج بيئة روحية حقيقية، كتلك التي عاش فيها مار إسحق حين أوصانا أولا بالتغصب. أما اليوم، في بيئة كبيئتنا هذه التي يملأها بالأحرى "الفريسيون"، فقد يكون التغصب بالعكس سببا في انشقاق داخلي يؤدي في النهاية إلى التبلد واللامبالاة وربما الاكتئاب والانطفاء الروحي بالكلية!


إنك حين تصلي تغصبا، حتى تصير الصلاة في النهاية "همّا على القلب"، كأنك تذهب لبيت محبوبتك تغصبا، وكأن لقاءها صار "همّا على القلب"، فهل هذه عندئذ حقا محبوبتك؟ 


السؤال الحقيقي إذن هو: كيف مات الحب؟ أين ذهبت المشاعر الفياضة والمعاني الجميلة؟ لماذا فقدنا الحنين والاشتياق وأين ذهبت حلاوة اللقاء وسحره؟


لكن الإجابة سهلة: ببساطة ضاع كل شيء حين صار الحب "واجبا" وصار الشعر والغزل "قانونا يوميا"! ضاع كل شيء حين تحولت "المزامير" التي كان داود يترنم بها ويتغنى ويبكي ويرتعش ويميل ويتراقص إلى مجرد "محفوظات" لا حياة فيها، وإلى "تغصب" ينتبه بالضرورة للحروف والكلمات والمواعيد، لكنه لا يأبه حقا بالروح وبالحياة وبالمعاني!


فإذا أصبحت الصلاة أخيرا "هما على القلب" فتأكد أنها لم تعد صلاة، وأنها ليست للمحبوب، إنما هي بالأحرى لذاتك أنت، كي تكون أنت بارا أمام نفسك، كي تكون أنت صالحا في عين ذاتك، أو على الأقل ـ كما أخبرتنا بنفسك ـ كي تتخلص أنت من شعور ثقيل بالتقصير والذنب! هذه يا أخي الحبيب ـ وكما تعرف أنت شخصيا ـ ليست صلاة أبدا.


أما الصلاة الحق فهي بالعكس تماما: هي تلك التي تلتذ أنت أولا بها! هي تلك التي تشتاق أنت لأدائها. هي تلك الصلاة التي تنبع وتنهمر من قلبك، سيان كانت أجبية أو ارتجالا، في كنيسة أو في حانة! لذلك يقول "الشيخ الروحاني" قديسنا العظيم يوحنا: أغنية غنيت ولذ لي صوتها!


أغنية غنيت ولذ لي صوتها... سمعها حبيبي واستيقظ من نومه وأنصت، وطابت له أكثر من كل شيء، وقفز من نومه وباليقظة إلي الأبد يقف عندي.. ببشاشة قال لي: غنِّ أكثر، غنِّ متعني بألحانك، افتح أبوابك فندخل إلى مخادعك! 


فهل تتلذذ بصلاتك؟ 
تلك هي العلامة في كل صلاة! 
تلك هي الصلاة التي سوف يلتذ بها أيضا حبيبك!


لذلك نعم، أدعوك ختاما أن تخرج من صحارى "التغصب" الجرداء وكهوف "القانون" الضيقة وأودية "الحرف" المظلمة. تعال صديقي إلى واحة الحب ونوره! تعال فتأمل كيف يصلي المحبون حقا لمحبوبهم، للحلو المشتهى، "ذاك حبيبي ذاك خليلي يا بنات أورشليم"، ذاك "أبو الأنوار" ذاك "الأبرع جمالا من بني البشر"! "أغلقي بابك يا أورشليم ليقف الختن ـ العريس ـ ربك في داخلك، والبسي عزك يا صهيون ـ يا نفسي ـ لتظهر رائحة أطيابك"! 


دعك يا أخي من كل شيء إلا الله وحده، وتذكر أن القلب هو الذي يصلي ليس اللسان، فلا تترك شيئا كائنا ما كان يمنعك من "الصلاة" له، حتى لو كانت "الأجبية"!


​


----------



## the shepherd (18 مايو 2012)

سلام و نعمة
لا اجد من الكلمات ما يعبر عن شكري و امتناني الجزيل لك اخي الحبيب 
لا استطيع حتي الاطراء علي كلماتك و نصائحك فهي ليست كلمات بل حياة اخري جديدة 
او دعني اقول انها الحياة الوحيدة الحقيقية و التي للاسف كنت مائتاً عنها .
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك و يعينك في خدمتك و يعطيك دوماً كلام الروح عند افتتاح فمك .
سلام الرب يحفظك و صلي من اجل ضعفي


----------



## خادم البتول (18 مايو 2012)

​ بل أنا الذي يشكرك على أنك فتحت لنا قلبك بكل شجاعة وقوة وشاركتنا بكل صدق، فهذا الصدق هو في الحقيقة ما ينقص معظمنا، أو ربما هو ما ينقصنا جميعا.  لذلك أشكر الرب على هذا الحوار ولك مني كل التقدير لأنك بدأته، ولعله يكون بركة لكثيرين. نعم أخي الحبيب، هي بالفعل الحياة الحقيقية الوحيدة، والتي للأسف نموت عنها إذا رفعنا عيوننا من النظر لله لكي ننظر لأنفسنا، بحثا عن قوة أو كرامة أو سلطة أو إطراء أو ثروة أو أمان أو أنس أو متعة، غير مدركين أنه وحده تبارك اسمه هو مصدر كل ذلك معا.

​ في النهاية دعني أختم هذا الحوار ببعض الشعر، من عمل أدبي رفيع هو "مأساة الحلاج"، وقد كانت أول المسرحيات الشعرية التي كتبها الشاعر المصري الكبير *صلاح عبد الصبور* عن الصوفي "الحلاج". في الجزء الأشهر من هذا العمل يقول الحلاج أثناء محاكمته:​ 
​ هو الحبُ سر النجاة تعشـّّـق تـفـُـز

وتـفــنى بذات حبيبــــــك

تصبح أنت المصلي وأنت الصلاة

وأنت الديانة والرب والمسجد!

تعشـّــقتُ حتى عشـــقـت

تخـيّـــلـتُ حتى رأيت

رأيتُ حـــــــبيبي،

وأتحفني بكمال الجمال، 

بجمـــــال الكمــــال

فأتحفته بكمال المحبـــة

وأفنيتُ نفســي فيـه!


​ أخي الحبيب: هل لاحظت هنا قول الشاعر: "تعشـّـقتُ حتى عشقت.. تخيلتُ حتى رأيت"؟

​ هذا في الحقيقة هو "التغصب"!  أصل هذا المنهج ببساطة هو أن "الافتعال" غالبا ما يؤدي إلى "الفعل"، كما يحدث مثلا في "التضاحك" الذي يؤدي إلى "الضحك"! لهذا اخترت هذا النص تحديدا، فهو أجمل تعبير على الإطلاق عن فلسفة التغصب: إنه "التعشق" الذي يؤدي إلى "العشق"، و"التخيل" الذي يؤدي إلى "الرؤية". تلك ببساطة كانت عبقرية القديس مار إسحق عندما طلب منا أن نصلي "تغصبا"! لكن معظمنا اليوم للأسف يكرر فقط الألفاظ دون أن ينتبه إلى المعنى الأصلي لها والحكمة الكامنة فيها. التغصب نفسه ـ كما نرى ـ لابد أن تشمله حياة روحية كاملة، أو على الأقل لابد أن يسبقه أولا ـ وأن يمضي بالتوازي معه أثناء الصلاة ـ شرط الصلاة الأساسي نفسه، وهو شرط المحبة، وهو حال الحضور بالكلية مع الحبيب في مخدع النور الأسنى! هنالك فقط ومع الوقت قد يصير التغصب بالفعل كشفا ورؤية وصلاة حقيقية. ​ 
أشكرك أيها الصادق الرائع النقي مرة أخرى، مع خالص تحيتي وسلامي، صلي من أجلي وليبارك الرب خدمتنا جميعا. :16_4_10:



​


----------



## †+Rosita+† (18 مايو 2012)

موضوع جميل شكرا ليك


----------



## the shepherd (18 مايو 2012)

خادم البتول قال:


> بل أنا الذي يشكرك على أنك فتحت لنا قلبك بكل شجاعة وقوة وشاركتنا بكل صدق، فهذا الصدق هو في الحقيقة ما ينقص معظمنا، أو ربما هو ما ينقصنا جميعا.  لذلك أشكر الرب على هذا الحوار ولك مني كل التقدير لأنك بدأته، ولعله يكون بركة لكثيرين. نعم أخي الحبيب، هي بالفعل الحياة الحقيقية الوحيدة، والتي للأسف نموت عنها إذا رفعنا عيوننا من النظر لله لكي ننظر لأنفسنا، بحثا عن قوة أو كرامة أو سلطة أو إطراء أو ثروة أو أمان أو أنس أو متعة، غير مدركين أنه وحده تبارك اسمه هو مصدر كل ذلك معا.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
بشكرك اخي الحبيب علي اهتمامك و مشاركتك الاكثر من مفيدة
و فعلاً ساتطلع لمشاركاتك و مداخلاتك دوماً 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و يحفظك في اسمه 



†+Rosita+† قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرا ليك


 
بشكرك علي الاطراء
ربنا يباركك


----------

